# Helmet Camera Competition for charity



## magnatom (27 Sep 2007)

Hi Folks,

For anyone looking at this thread (http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=3629) page 3 onwards, you will see that I have decided to put my old helmet camera up as a prize. As a little twist I will also be lending the camera to bonj so that he can film some of his rides. (For some reason people appear to be interested in bonj's cycling capabilities?  )
So with the permission of the cyclechat admin (Thanks!) I bring you

*Magnatoms's Cyclechat Prize Draw Thingy*

Have a look here 

http://www.justgiving.com/magnatom

The blurb is:

_Hi Folks,

I'm looking for entries/donations of £2 or more to win the ATC-2000 helmet camera. It will come with helmet attachment and a 2Gb Sandisk II memory card. (I'll look out the other attachments as they must be in the house somewhere!) Each donation will provide one entry only.

It will be going to Bonj for a maximum of 1 month (as we want to see what his cycling is like!) upon which he will pass the camera to the winner.

Donations will be accepted for 3 months (this is the minimum time I can set on justgiving so feel free to donate after the competition), however, the closing date for the draw will be Friday 12th October noon. Only members who live in the UK will be entered into the draw (due to postage costs). To ensure that you are in the draw enter your cyclechat username in the display name section. Jovial banter in the comments section is highly encouraged!

After closing the competition I will place all of the usernames in a hat and the first name out of the hat wins (even if it is bonj!) I will video the draw to show that it was fair. If there is another member who wants to meet me that weekend, maybe I can get them to draw it. (Usually a nice looking lady would be required but I'm not that fussy!) If a few members want to meet (Glasgow) we could always have the draw in a pub somewhere!

Anyway good luck and thanks for the donations/entries!!

Magnatom_

Donations are going to the Scottish Motor Neurone Disease Association. I apologise that this is a local charity, but I chose it because my mother has unfortunately developed this disease. I would just like to pay them back for the good work that they are doing. They also support research into the condition, which, although it won't help my mum, it might help others in the future.

I'll be posting the camera to bonj this weekend (barring any more magnatom children becoming sick!) so if you win, you should get your prize in just over a months time. 

And just to clarify if for some strange reason you don't want bonj to know where you live  I can arrange to send it to you.

(Can someone sticky this please here and in cycle cafe?)


----------



## bonj2 (27 Sep 2007)

i've put a fiver on it.


----------



## magnatom (27 Sep 2007)

Many thanks Bonj, although if you win it some will think it is a fix!


----------



## bonj2 (27 Sep 2007)

well it can't possibly be a fix if I win because no-one else enters...
which at the moment is looking like the likely outcome! 
come on people you've _got to_ bid to stop me winning it!


----------



## magnatom (27 Sep 2007)

bonj said:


> well it can't possibly be a fix if I win because no-one else enters...
> which at the moment is looking like the likely outcome!
> come on people you've _got to_ bid to stop me winning it!




Be patient! It is open for quite a while!


----------



## Elmer Fudd (27 Sep 2007)

bonj said:


> well it can't possibly be a fix if I win because no-one else enters...
> which at the moment is looking like the likely outcome!
> come on people you've _got to_ bid to stop me winning it!


I'll put my 2p's worth in (figuratively not literally) when I get my sick pay sometime next week.


----------



## Elmer Fudd (27 Sep 2007)

**bump**


----------



## palinurus (27 Sep 2007)

50:50 chance its Bonj to win as it stands right now..


----------



## magnatom (27 Sep 2007)

Thanks guys!

I should say, don't please feel pressured to take part. It's a bit of fun and charity will benefit. 

Hopefully a mod will come along and sticky this soon...


----------



## Elmer Fudd (27 Sep 2007)

magnatom said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> I should say, don't please feel pressured to take part. It's a bit of fun and charity will benefit.
> 
> Hopefully a mod will come along and sticky this soon...



For a good cause innit?

You wanted to sell it but thought this idea better, you'll be a saint in 2 wks time !!


----------



## magnatom (27 Sep 2007)

I was trying to think of ways of raising money and this seemed like a good idea (and a bit of fun)

We should get to see some footage from bonj as well. Result!


----------



## John the Monkey (27 Sep 2007)

It's a very generous thing of you to do, Magnatom, and for a very good cause. Off to add my donation now.


----------



## magnatom (27 Sep 2007)

Many thanks everyone for the support. Looks like your chances of winning are dropping bonj!


----------



## Elmer Fudd (27 Sep 2007)

magnatom said:


> We should get to see some footage from bonj as well. Result!


Well done bonj, first bidder.
Where's simoncc when you need him ?
(Just remembered, he's still busy retyping and retyping and retyping and retyping the same old 7 points about the naidaurG)
P.s. Sh*t, baccy just slipped off me leg, Oh well, baccy with dog hair !!


----------



## BentMikey (27 Sep 2007)

Nice one magnatom, you're a star!!






disaSTAR maybe.


----------



## Elmer Fudd (27 Sep 2007)

magnatom said:


> Many thanks everyone for the support. Looks like your chances of winning are dropping bonj!



He'll invent some "ghost posters" and bid like mad !!


----------



## col (28 Sep 2007)

Is there a way i can send instead of plastic on here,Pm me if there is.


----------



## magnatom (28 Sep 2007)

Woo hoo!

Thanks everyone for the donations/entries!! Once the competition is closed I will write a wee thank you message to everyone who enters (I will not just carbon copy one!!) So if you want to give me lots of work we need more entries!!

The odds of bonj winning it are still quite high, so go on, bung a couple of quid in. You know you want to 

(P.S. I should acknowledge bonj as he gave me the idea. Cheers mate!)


----------



## gambatte (28 Sep 2007)

Might be an idea posting this on ‘Bloodbus’ as well?

“Youtube, video cyclist, Magnatom’s upgrading and raffling off his old helmet camera for charity. This could mean one more cyclist videoing his route and posting all those misdemeanors online.

However, the raffle is open to all. Go to ………. for more details. You could keep this camera out of the hands of a local cyclist. Minimum donation £2.”

Whad’ya think?


----------



## BentMikey (28 Sep 2007)

Lmao!!!


----------



## magnatom (28 Sep 2007)

gambatte said:


> Might be an idea posting this on ‘Bloodbus’ as well?
> 
> “Youtube, video cyclist, Magnatom’s upgrading and raffling off his old helmet camera for charity. This could mean one more cyclist videoing his route and posting all those misdemeanors online.
> 
> ...





I'm not going to post there any more, however, I can't stop someone else doing it......


----------



## gambatte (28 Sep 2007)

Nethalus? Random?


----------



## bonj2 (28 Sep 2007)

well, going by the fact that you were originally going to sell it for £45, then the fact that there's £75 already bid means that the charity have presumably already benefitted from the fact of it being a raffle...


----------



## bonj2 (28 Sep 2007)

col said:


> Is there a way i can send instead of plastic on here,Pm me if there is.



you could but coins in an envelope might not be a good idea, ok with a fiver?


----------



## magnatom (28 Sep 2007)

bonj said:


> well, going by the fact that you were originally going to sell it for £45, then the fact that there's £75 already bid means that the charity have presumably already benefitted from the fact of it being a raffle...



Absolutely, it's already been well worth it. However, there aren't anywhere near enough names on the list yet. The odds are still pretty good......


----------



## Maz (28 Sep 2007)

It's up to £80 now...


----------



## magnatom (28 Sep 2007)

Maz said:


> It's up to £80 now...



Many thanks Maz!

I knew you guys wouldn't let me down. 

Now we need to get past the £100 mark at the very least. Otherwise it would just be embarrassing


----------



## bonj2 (28 Sep 2007)

magnatom said:


> Many thanks Maz!
> 
> I knew you guys wouldn't let me down.
> 
> Now we need to get past the £100 mark at the very least. Otherwise it would just be embarrassing



thought about lowering yourself to posting it on bikeradar?
acf even?


----------



## magnatom (28 Sep 2007)

bonj said:


> thought about lowering yourself to posting it on bikeradar?
> acf even?



I think if the prize was bigger maybe, but I'll probably keep this one local. That way I can be sure that the camera goes to a good home .

Also I think it's nice to be able to say that all of the money came from cyclechat members.


----------



## BentMikey (28 Sep 2007)

I think you should post it on the other forums, because that's what's best for your charity and will bring the charity the most money.


----------



## bonj2 (28 Sep 2007)

BentMikey said:


> I think you should post it on the other forums, because that's what's best for your charity and will bring the charity the most money.



I suppose you could say they have to be cyclechat members to be in the draw, that way you kill two birds with one stone, increase cyclechat's membership and get more money for the charity?


----------



## magnatom (28 Sep 2007)

I suppose you are right BentMikey, but I don't want to annoy anyone here (i.e. it might reduce the odds of winning  ) and I'm a little worried if anything went wrong (i.e. camera gets lost in post, anyone grumps about the result etc) that it would be easier to resolve if it was kept here. Not that there should be any problems of course!!

Bonj, in some ways this would be ideal, but it would probably come across as poaching members, and I don't want to start a forum war!! 

I'll give it a bit of thought.

However, in the mean time get entering folks!!!!


----------



## domtyler (28 Sep 2007)

Up to £85 now, fifteen to go for your target. As I have put on the site, if I win it I will keep the cam for a month, take a few vids to post up here and then raffle it off again.


----------



## bonj2 (28 Sep 2007)

I suppose there might be politics involved if any newbie that signed up just to take part in the draw complained of it not being fair because they thought there was a preference to pick someone who was already a member, but then again anyone could pick a reason why it might not be fair - it's their decision whether or not they trust you, and they should only take part in the first place if they do. (Which I'm sure everyone does by the way, I do. )


----------



## bonj2 (28 Sep 2007)

domtyler said:


> Up to £85 now, fifteen to go for your target. As I have put on the site, if I win it I will keep the cam for a month, take a few vids to post up here and then raffle it off again.



you may have started a ball rolling here - it could keep going round and round and round the forum and eventually by random chance end up back at magnatom 
why not?


----------



## col (28 Sep 2007)

bonj said:


> you could but coins in an envelope might not be a good idea, ok with a fiver?



oops sorry,i didnt check my pms, thanks for that mag,ill send something postswift,and dont worry,it will only be a postal order


----------



## gambatte (28 Sep 2007)

cheque?


----------



## magnatom (28 Sep 2007)

domtyler said:


> Up to £85 now, fifteen to go for your target. As I have put on the site, if I win it I will keep the cam for a month, take a few vids to post up here and then raffle it off again.




Thanks Dom!! 
Thats a nice offer, although I should stress that the eventual winner should not feel obliged to do this. It is a good safety aid and worth having IMHO. 

Of course Dom you would have to post some videos before you re-raffle it!


----------



## magnatom (28 Sep 2007)

col said:


> I was going to use postal orders,but it seems your the only answer iv recieved on this up to now



Col,

You should have a PM. Either a cheque or a very large wad of cash would be acceptable


----------



## magnatom (28 Sep 2007)

gambatte said:


> cheque?



Sure. 

I will send you a PM.


----------



## Tetedelacourse (28 Sep 2007)

Up to £90 now.

If I win, I plan to film my commute and canvas motorists' general opinion on cyclists, to prove once and for all that all this negativity about cycling and dangerous driving is just a figment of Mag's camagination*.

Although it may of course expose me as a space cadet who cycles everywhere in a blissful bubble of unawareness!

*(C) Tete2007


----------



## magnatom (28 Sep 2007)

Tetedelacourse said:


> Up to £90 now.
> 
> If I win, I plan to film my commute and canvas motorists' general opinion on cyclists, to prove once and for all that all this negativity about cycling and dangerous driving is just a figment of Mag's camagination*.
> 
> ...



 Just be careful who you canvas. My experience suggests that you should stay away from drivers of small black cars....

Thanks for the entry!!


----------



## Tetedelacourse (28 Sep 2007)

magnatom said:


> This post contains no generalisations about any road user!







No worries, good on you.


----------



## magnatom (28 Sep 2007)

Col,

Your donation is in. Thanks very much!! I just hope you don't write bouncy cheques or have a high quality printer at home.....


----------



## col (28 Sep 2007)

magnatom said:


> Col,
> 
> You should have a PM. Either a cheque or a very large wad of cash would be acceptable





Sorry deleted my last thread,yes i did thanks mag.Large wad er i mean small postal order on its way today.


----------



## col (28 Sep 2007)

magnatom said:


> Col,
> 
> Your donation is in. Thanks very much!! I just hope you don't write bouncy cheques or have a high quality printer at home.....




Aw shucks,rumbled,oookeeey,real postal order it is then


----------



## magnatom (28 Sep 2007)

col said:


> Sorry deleted my last thread,yes i did thanks mag.Large wad er i mean small postal order on its way today.



Seems we posted about the same time!!

Many thanks!!


----------



## magnatom (29 Sep 2007)

More thanks for more entries/donations!!

Thanks longers and purpleR.


Oh and thank you to anon whoever you may be:-)

Just because we've gone past £100 doesn't mean I don't want more entries, keep em coming!

Bonj,

I got the packaging today and I have found all the bits so I will be posting it to you on Monday.


----------



## magnatom (29 Sep 2007)

Forgot to say, got the PO today Col. Thanks for that. It looks very real so I hope the post office will accept it.....

Thanks again!


----------



## bonj2 (29 Sep 2007)

magnatom said:


> Bonj,
> 
> I got the packaging today and I have found all the bits so I will be posting it to you on Monday.



great, cheers!


----------



## magnatom (2 Oct 2007)

Bonj,

The helmet camera was posted yesterday so it should be winging it's way to you as I type.

I look forward to the videos and no cheating i.e. giving the camera to someone else who you know cycles correctly, not that I suggest that you don't ride correctly of course......


----------



## magnatom (2 Oct 2007)

Thanks to speicher for the latest entry/donation!!!!

Come on folks, it's all in a good cause and there could be a nice prise at the end of it. The odds are still good at the moment. The next entry would have a 1 in 16 chance of winning!!!


----------



## gambatte (2 Oct 2007)

He’s already received it and posted his first picture.

http://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:z4G30e3GMGKm9M:http://www.mrdoo.co.uk/bigminibike.jpg


----------



## magnatom (2 Oct 2007)

gambatte said:


> He’s already received it and posted his first picture.
> 
> ttp://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:z4G30e3GMGKm9M:http://www.mrdoo.co.uk/bigminibike.jpg



You left of the h in http at the start so the link didn't work. I've corrected it:


----------



## BentMikey (2 Oct 2007)

Isn't that the minibike guy from the London 2 Brighton? I remember skating past him and thinking "CRIKEY!!!".


----------



## bonj2 (2 Oct 2007)

magnatom said:


> Bonj,
> 
> The helmet camera was posted yesterday so it should be winging it's way to you as I type.



the postie just rang so it must have arrived, he'll be leaving a card and I'll be able to collect it from the depot tomorrow.



magnatom said:


> I look forward to the videos and no cheating i.e. giving the camera to someone else who you know cycles correctly, not that I suggest that you don't ride correctly of course......


No, there'll be no giving it to anybody else. If you think I cycle 'correctly' all the time, then you're in for a surprise  well, or maybe not - I don't know, maybe I do cycle ok. You'll have to judge for yourself.

I suppose if this isn't a quick question then I should post in the correct forum, but is it easy to get video editing working on windows? Can you add textual comments to the videos at certain points?
Not that I want to edit out dodgy bits you understand, just edit out boring bits/keep it to youtube's 10 min limit.


----------



## magnatom (2 Oct 2007)

Do you have windows xp? If so you should have windows movie maker installed. It's pretty easy to use, you just load the video in, drag and drop the bits you want into the slider below and you can quite easily add writing of you want.

If you don't I am sure someone else could recommend free editing software....?


----------



## magnatom (2 Oct 2007)

bonj said:


> the postie just rang so it must have arrived, he'll be leaving a card and I'll be able to collect it from the depot tomorrow.



Forgot to ask, why didn't you answer the door? Were you in you PJ's?


----------



## bonj2 (2 Oct 2007)

magnatom said:


> Forgot to ask, why didn't you answer the door? Were you in you PJ's?



no, I'm at work!


----------



## Aperitif (2 Oct 2007)

...the postman always rings twice... - bonj is lucky he rings at all!


----------



## bonj2 (3 Oct 2007)

i picked it up today, so will hopefully have a go at figuring out how to work it soon


----------



## magnatom (5 Oct 2007)

Many thanks to panter and cyclebum for their entries contributions!! 

We've reached £122 now which is brilliant, however the odds of bonj winning the camera are still way, way too high!!! Come on folks get you entries in! 

Remember the web site is http://www.justgiving.com/magnatom

Bonj,

Any luck with the camera yet? The weather is great for filming at the moment!


----------



## bonj2 (5 Oct 2007)

magnatom said:


> Bonj,
> 
> Any luck with the camera yet? The weather is great for filming at the moment!



I haven't had much spare time yet to figure it out and get it going yet but I will hopefully do tomorrow.


----------



## bonj2 (8 Oct 2007)

yes! its first outing today, and managed to get a beeping in! will it have picked that up, i'm presuming it records sound aswell? I'll upload the footage tonight when I get home, I might do the journey home with it on the helmet mount.


----------



## magnatom (8 Oct 2007)

bonj said:


> yes! its first outing today, and managed to get a beeping in! will it have picked that up, i'm presuming it records sound aswell? I'll upload the footage tonight when I get home, I might do the journey home with it on the helmet mount.




The mic is pretty poor, so it probably won't pick up the horn (depends how loud and how near). 

Looking forward to seeing it. Did you wear it on your helmet or handlebars?


----------



## bonj2 (8 Oct 2007)

magnatom said:


> The mic is pretty poor, so it probably won't pick up the horn (depends how loud and how near).
> 
> Looking forward to seeing it. Did you wear it on your helmet or handlebars?



fairly near  . as in, next to  
I had it on the handlebars this morning. might have it on my helmet tonight.


----------



## bonj2 (8 Oct 2007)

oh i'm presuming that you if you switch it on by holding the left button and then press the middle button to start recording, if there's already an avi on there then it just starts a new one, it doesn't overwrite does it?


----------



## magnatom (8 Oct 2007)

bonj said:


> oh i'm presuming that you if you switch it on by holding the left button and then press the middle button to start recording, if there's already an avi on there then it just starts a new one, it doesn't overwrite does it?



Correct. It doesn'y overwrite. It will just keep producing new files until you run out of space.


----------



## bonj2 (9 Oct 2007)

i uploaded a video - see
http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?p=83719

I'll put all future videos in that forum from now on.


----------



## magnatom (9 Oct 2007)

Been a bit of activity with a few more entries. Thanks go to Stig-OT-dump, carwash and PrettyBoyTim. 

It's looking less likely that bonj will win now. Come on folks let's make it as certain as possible. Remember bonj has offered to pay the postage!! 

(UK only!)


----------



## magnatom (9 Oct 2007)

Remember: Entries only accepted until 
Friday 12th October: Noon​
Gota be in it to win it!


----------



## Jacomus-rides-Gen (9 Oct 2007)

I'm in!


----------



## magnatom (9 Oct 2007)

Jacomus-rides-Gen said:


> I'm in!



Excellent!! 

Times running out folks and the odds are way, way better than the national lottery!!


----------



## magnatom (9 Oct 2007)

Entries are flying in now! Thanks gambatte!!

It would seem that no-one wants bonj to win!


----------



## bonj2 (10 Oct 2007)

hang on. if the donation's £137.10, then surely someone's only donated 10 pence! so I think we should strike some people off.


----------



## magnatom (10 Oct 2007)

bonj said:


> hang on. if the donation's £137.10, then surely someone's only donated 10 pence! so I think we should strike some people off.



All donations have been £2 or above . The odd pence amount was part of a train fair donation! 

Come on folks the draw is this weekend!!


----------



## bonj2 (10 Oct 2007)

magnatom;85234][quote name= said:


> hang on. if the donation's £137.10, then surely someone's only donated 10 pence! so I think we should strike some people off.


All donations have been £2 or above . The odd pence amount was part of a train fair donation! 
[/QUOTE]



damn!


----------



## bonj2 (10 Oct 2007)

"gambatte" said:


> Smile Bonj, could mean no postage!


 you'll have to swipe it mid ride during laps of parksquare, while it's filming. Then post the video of that.


----------



## bonj2 (10 Oct 2007)

And I think Lord of the Teapot should have to prove that he's got a bike first before he wins. As far as we know currently, he's only got a teapot.


----------



## magnatom (10 Oct 2007)

bonj said:


> And I think Lord of the Teapot should have to prove that he's got a bike first before he wins. As far as we know currently, he's only got a teapot.



Yup, thanks Lord of the Teapot!

Come on folks, do you really want more threads like the latest one in the helmet cameras section??


----------



## gambatte (10 Oct 2007)

bonj said:


> you'll have to swipe it mid ride during laps of parksquare, while it's filming. Then post the video of that.



pump thro' the spokes should do that!


----------



## magnatom (12 Oct 2007)

gambatte said:


> pump thro' the spokes should do that!



Thanks to User76 and archie!!!

Any last minute entries.

I hope to do the draw tomorrow!


----------



## bonj2 (12 Oct 2007)

Arch_ie_? not Arch in disguise?


----------



## magnatom (12 Oct 2007)

Wow!!! 25 entries in the last 5 minutes of the competition! There's no chance of you winningnow bonj (ok very little chance!)


----------



## gambatte (12 Oct 2007)

magnatom said:


> Wow!!! 25 entries in the last 5 minutes of the competition! There's no chance of you winningnow bonj (ok very little chance!)



So thanks to new members:

Aambatte, Bambatte, Cambatte, Dambatte, Eambatte, Fambatte, Hambatte, Imbatte, Jambatte, Kambatte, Lambatte, Mambatte, Nambatte, Oambatte, Pambatte, Qambatte, Rambatte, Sambatte, Tambatte, Uambatte, Vambatte, Wambatte, Xambatte, Yambatte & Zambatte


----------



## magnatom (12 Oct 2007)

Ok, Ok I might have been exagerating a little there ! 

However there have been 27 named entries and 2 anonymous entries providing a total amount collected to £176.10 (+ £44.87 in gift aid)!!!

I really can't thank everyone enough!!

Obviously you are a very generous bunch!!

So tomorrow I will arrange to have a draw with all of the names. I might even get my mum, who is suffering from MND, to draw it (if she is willing!) I will video it and post it to the group either on Sunday or Monday. So keep an eye on the thread.

Many many thanks and good luck to everyone in the draw (except bonj of course)


----------



## magnatom (12 Oct 2007)

gambatte said:


> So thanks to new members:
> 
> Aambatte, Bambatte, Cambatte, Dambatte, Eambatte, Fambatte, Hambatte, Imbatte, Jambatte, Kambatte, Lambatte, Mambatte, Nambatte, Oambatte, Pambatte, Qambatte, Rambatte, Sambatte, Tambatte, Uambatte, Vambatte, Wambatte, Xambatte, Yambatte & Zambatte





Relatives of your perhaps?


----------



## bonj2 (12 Oct 2007)

25 entries in 5 minutes? has there? AFAICT there's only been one today...
anyhow i'm looking forward to seeing who it goes to!  edit: oh i see. funny.

I'll film a few more rides with it tomorrow and/or sunday and then I'll post it to the winner (unless it's me! ) on monday?


----------



## bonj2 (12 Oct 2007)

watch it otherwise there'll be conj, donj, gonj, jonj, ...  all living at the same address in... _nottinghamshire_, strangely enough...


----------



## gambatte (12 Oct 2007)

bonj said:


> watch it otherwise there'll be conj, donj, gonj, jonj, ...  all living at the same address in... _nottinghamshire_, strangely enough...



well, if we can tempt you into donating another £50!

Why Notts, BTW?

(We just pray now that Bonj hasn’t used superglue, otherwise the winner gets a helmet as well!)


----------



## bonj2 (12 Oct 2007)

gambatte said:


> well, if we can tempt you into donating another £50!
> 
> Why Notts, BTW?
> 
> (We just pray now that Bonj hasn’t used superglue, otherwise the winner gets a helmet as well!)



family live in notts and new job is in notts, so 3 possibilities to choose from...

and no i haven't used superglue. Although my particular helmet isn't really ideal for it, as the slats are such that no matter how I do it it always seems to angle down too much.
On mangatom's picture on the charity page he's got it in the 3-o'clock position, this is probably the ideal place to have it - but I can't have it in that position as the slat there on my helmet is too big, but if you look at my video of blacka moor then that is with it in about the 2-o'clock position, and with it pointing as straight-ahead (rather than down) as it can be, yet it's still got far too much ground and not enough ahead. I think the handlebar mount is better.
(My helmet's only a cheap 'MET' one from halfords btw so a better one has probably got more vents and thinner slats so might work better)


----------



## gambatte (12 Oct 2007)

Blackamoor? This an on road or off road vid? If its off road, I’ll definitely be giving it a scan!


----------



## bonj2 (12 Oct 2007)

gambatte said:


> Blackamoor? This an on road or off road vid? If its off road, I’ll definitely be giving it a scan!



it's off road. i've made a thread about it...http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=4370


----------



## Arch (12 Oct 2007)

bonj said:


> Arch_ie_? not Arch in disguise?




Not me. I already have a camera. I probably ought to have made a donation anyway, but I need to watch the pennies at the moment...


----------



## bonj2 (12 Oct 2007)

Arch said:


> Not me. I already have a camera. I probably ought to have made a donation anyway, but I need to watch the pennies at the moment...



don't worry, we all know you're a stude


----------



## gambatte (12 Oct 2007)

bonj said:


> it's off road. i've made a thread about it..



Gonna give it a scan Bonj. Only done it once, so far, in the middle of last winter. It started by cycling thro' 20yard sections of water, up past the hubs.....

We then missed the left exit off the main bridleway, before going on the thin path round the hill.

'Cos we'd missed it we went about 200yd past where we should. This area was a 4x4 mudbath. One of the 'ruts' you could have hidden a Landrover defender in!

Be interesting to see what its normally like!


----------



## bonj2 (12 Oct 2007)

gambatte said:


> Gonna give it a scan Bonj. Only done it once, so far, in the middle of last winter. It started by cycling thro' 20yard sections of water, up past the hubs.....
> 
> We then missed the left exit off the main bridleway, before going on the thin path round the hill.
> 
> ...



you don't mean this trail (between the blue lines i've drawn)? cos 4x4s do go up there, god knows why though.
the bit in the red triangle is lady canning's plantation, that's got some good trails. if you go up from the top end of the blue lines (you basically turn left up a steep bit at a cross roads) along the left side of the triangle towards ringinglow road, with the plantation on your right, you pass two stiles leading through the plantation, take the second one. It's a fast double track for a bit, but then a really nice little technical bit goes off to the left... although during the recent floods it had basically turned into a river. and there has also been trees fell/pulled down there.


----------



## bonj2 (12 Oct 2007)

this is another bit of blacka moor that is SCARY... i don't ride all the way along that for fear of grim death (i always go right to left)


----------



## gambatte (12 Oct 2007)

No Bonj, but your map'll be good for reference. Its basically the route from the 'dark peak' book.

Parked up of Owler Bar Rd car park and headed south.
Near the junction of Stoney Ridge Road, you'll see that track heading off east? all the way along that, that was the bit with the 20 yard baths . The bit you've marked as 'blue shape', that the 4x4 mud bath.

Hopefully added something to the map, beyond this point.
Hope this works
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?f=...d=110548190352886851339.00043c4eee8e07f26472f


----------



## gambatte (12 Oct 2007)

bonj said:


> this is another bit of blacka moor that is SCARY... i don't ride all the way along that for fear of grim death (i always go right to left)



That gets the grey matter going a bit better (got the book out as well)

http://picasaweb.google.com/garryneedham/Bike/photo#5120507431643576050

The blues the ride in, the red is the 4x4 mud bath, the yellow is the bit I find unnerving. Thin path with a biggish drop to the right.


----------



## bonj2 (12 Oct 2007)

gambatte said:


> That gets the grey matter going a bit better (got the book out as well)
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/garryneedham/Bike/photo#5120507431643576050
> 
> The blues the ride in, the red is the 4x4 mud bath, the yellow is the bit I find unnerving. Thin path with a biggish drop to the right.



that's the one! Yes sorry i thought it was the bit I've drawn a red box round but it's not, it's the bit you've done in yellow. you're not alone i find it unnerving too.
If you then go up a bit to the little gaggle of trees, then turn right through a gate, there's a really nice rocky descent, and after a bit there's a clearing and a bench. Off to your right is a path which I think leads to strawberry lee lane, I know 'cos I once saw a van halfway down there that had got stuck and I asked them where they'd come from and they said strawberry lee lane.
But don't take that right turn, instead carry on past the clearing but be careful there is a gate about halfway down and i've only just managed to stop in time for it before... this descent is really nice, the wooden step things sticking up make it a bit annoying though but it's still a nice descent. Ends in a really fast section with a couple of small dropoffs to a river splash, and comes out at shorts lane which is the same path as at the end of the vid I posted in the helmet cams forum.


----------



## bonj2 (12 Oct 2007)

i wonder if this one's any good/(possible)?

oh by the way if you want to post a link to what you've drawn on google maps then you have to right click 'link to this page' in the top right, rather than copying what's in the address bar.


----------



## gambatte (12 Oct 2007)

Loved that descent with the wooden boards creating the steps! (Believe it or not I actually flew off the bike and over the bars at one point, still don't know what actually happenned...lack of concentration, nervous about using SPDs for the first time?)

When we crossed the stream we had a choice, left or right. As the book said left could be muddy and we'd already encountered major mud, we went right.

Broadbands been playing up this evening so I've not checked the vid yet.

It's one of those routes I need to get out and do again!


----------



## bonj2 (12 Oct 2007)

gambatte said:


> Loved that descent with the wooden boards creating the steps! (Believe it or not I actually flew off the bike and over the bars at one point, still don't know what actually happenned...lack of concentration, nervous about using SPDs for the first time?)


shoot - did you?! hope you didn't fly too far off to the left - it's about a 20ft drop into the river! the ones i don't like are the ones that are just sticking up, I don't mind the ones that you just go down they're great. But i can't bunny hop to save my life...



gambatte said:


> When we crossed the stream we had a choice, left or right. As the book said left could be muddy and we'd already encountered major mud, we went right.



if you go left after the stream it starts ascending soon after, and then just goes up, and up, and up, and up, and up.....
along here
and when it gets to the bit where i've drawn an arrow, it gets steeper and very rocky, like BIG rocks, more like boulders. The top bit, i.e. above the arrow, is unrideable certainly by me, either direction, the bit below the arrow is quite fun (and very fast) down, bit boring though and not at all technical, not sure it's worth the climb up.

If instead you turn right after the stream, you basically get to shorts lane, (and the car park that is the subject of this thread on bikeradar)
go to the end of shorts lane and you can either turn left up whitelow lane which leads back to hathersage road (eccy road), or turn right and it just leads into dore.


----------



## gambatte (12 Oct 2007)

Don’t know, about that section from your last post. I’ve got the OS map somewhere. I’ll try and find it.


Our route took us to Shorts lane, left onto Whitelow lane, upto a right onto the A625.
Left onto Sheephill lane and then the track on the left, which on Google maps is under the ‘The Peak District’ text. Left at the Xroads and onto Fox House


----------



## bonj2 (12 Oct 2007)

the bit that i do in the video though is imho a million miles better with spds... on the fast bit about 2/3 of the way down my feet always used to fly off the pedals on flats... not so the other day


----------



## bonj2 (12 Oct 2007)

gambatte said:


> Don’t know, about that section from your last post. I’ve got the OS map somewhere. I’ll try and find it.
> 
> 
> Our route took us to Shorts lane, left onto Whitelow lane, upto a right onto the A625.
> Left onto Sheephill lane and then the track on the left, which on Google maps is under the ‘The Peak District’ text. Left at the Xroads and onto Fox House



another one i do is from the end of sheephill lane, at ringinglow village, go left then right onto fulwood lane, then when it bends round to the right, take the path off to your right, down some steps to a bench, then right, then down some more steps back on yourself (the step on the hairpin is a bitch, i can't ride it personally ) then the next bit is a right blast  illegal though unfortunately so be careful of peds. and it gets gradually more and more gentle, past a lake and a caff and another river splash all the way to endcliffe park.


----------



## bonj2 (12 Oct 2007)

you done wharncliffe much btw gambatte? the couple of times i've been there i've found it really nice but eye-wateringly, arse-clenchingly steep


----------



## gambatte (12 Oct 2007)

Not been, got back into this about august last year. Local to start with, then got a better bike and through WhatMTB met up wih a few down at Sherwood Pines.

They did a sess out at wharny, but I couldn't get. Then everything got wet and I figured I'd wait till spring/summer after what I'd heard of wharny mud.

Still not got round to it.

Even got some knee/shin guards at Xmas, Just for wharny.....unused.

Mind. I see my riding as definitely more XC than DH


----------



## bonj2 (12 Oct 2007)

hmmm, same here really. I like a bit of mild DH, but mild being the operative word.


----------



## gambatte (12 Oct 2007)

Got to get into the peaks a bit more. Not bothered about the DH, but I want to improve my climbing. Theres short blasts round here, but nothing sustained.

If the families from Notts, you been to Pines much? Hear they've just got £300k to 'improve' it


----------



## bonj2 (12 Oct 2007)

gambatte said:


> Got to get into the peaks a bit more. Not bothered about the DH, but I want to improve my climbing. Theres short blasts round here, but nothing sustained.
> 
> If the families from Notts, you been to Pines much? Hear they've just got £300k to 'improve' it



No, I don't think i ever have been to sherwood 'Pines'. I've been to sherwood forest visitor centre at edwinstowe, which has got a network of trekking trails but not what i'd call 'real' MTBing, but I don't think that's the same thing. When i last went there with my bike I basically went down one path, then found or decided that it wasn't really going to lead anywhere, and then back down it, and again with another one, and again until i gave up.

But where actually is sherwood _pines_? If they've got £300k that should be awesome...


----------



## bonj2 (12 Oct 2007)

you gone round ladybower much? apparently there's some good riding round there, me and a mate went round there and it was good fun but navigationally/orienteering-wise it was disastrous as he resorted to his habit of `wading through the undergrowth and heather - basically just choosing a direction redgardless of whether there's a path there or not, bless him!
We found lots of little isolated 'pockets' of nice trails but no real continuous loop like "The Beast" or whatever it's called that's a fairly well known XC route round there?


----------



## gambatte (13 Oct 2007)

Sherwood Pines, essentially next door to Centre Parks, near Clipstone. No 'M'tbing just XC, singletrack.
Theres the new dirt jump section and they were planning some northshore.

Been round ladybower a few times. Tend to suss out the maps first and maybe not follow the route 100%, but near enough. 

Theres a good route at the other end of the cutgate, round Langsett, with a nice descent down the end of the cutgate back to the res


----------



## bonj2 (13 Oct 2007)

anyhow magnatom's supposed to be doing the draw today! 
he hasn't posted anything so i'm presuming he's busy and will get round to posting it. That or youtube's taking forever to upload the video of the draw!


----------



## magnatom (14 Oct 2007)

bonj said:


> anyhow magnatom's supposed to be doing the draw today!
> he hasn't posted anything so i'm presuming he's busy and will get round to posting it. That or youtube's taking forever to upload the video of the draw!



I know who the winner is! I am at work today and a bit busy at the moment. I will try and post the video by early afternoon!

So who do you think won....???


----------



## Panter (14 Oct 2007)

Spill the beans, the suspense is killing me 


Or has the winner been pm'd?


----------



## gambatte (14 Oct 2007)

He's put a big smilie on....
Did magnatoms mum have an ticket?


----------



## magnatom (14 Oct 2007)

Here's the moment of truth! Once again, thanks for everyones entries and generosity!! 

I can now announce the winner, thanks to my mum (who is suffering from MND), with a guest appearance from sister and one of my sons (I told them to stay out of camera shot ). 

Watch the video to find out if you are a winner.......


----------



## bianco (14 Oct 2007)

Congratulations winner!


----------



## BentMikey (14 Oct 2007)

Woooohoooo! Congratulations!


----------



## PrettyboyTim (14 Oct 2007)

WOOOOOOHOOOOOO!


----------



## magnatom (14 Oct 2007)

PrettyboyTim said:


> WOOOOOOHOOOOOO!





Excellent!! Well done! You have to promise to post some videos so that we can make nasty remarks about your cycling 

Give bonj a PM with your details and he should send it on to you shortly.

Once again thanks everyone for the donations, I think it was an enjoyable competition .


----------



## PrettyboyTim (14 Oct 2007)

magnatom said:


> Excellent!! Well done! You have to promise to post some videos so that we can make nasty remarks about your cycling


I'll do my best!


> Give bonj a PM with your details and he should send it on to you shortly.



Have done, although I'm guessing it's going to be pointless him sending it for a few days until the postal backlog gets sorted through... 

Anyway, Thanks again, Tom - it was a great and very generous idea of yours to raffle the camera for charity, and both the SMNDA and I have done very well out of it!

Cheers,

Tim

P.S. You might want to update your .sig now...


----------



## John the Monkey (14 Oct 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## col (14 Oct 2007)

Congrats PBT,Im sure you will have fun with it.Well done on raising what you did Mag,great stuff


----------



## Panter (15 Oct 2007)

Well done 


Echo the above too, top work Magnatom, wishing you and your family all the best


----------



## LordoftheTeapot (15 Oct 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS PrettyboyTim. 
* Hands you a celerbratory cuppa tea and two dunkable biskits *


----------



## Tetedelacourse (15 Oct 2007)

Get posting some vids PBT. Enjoy the camera.

Well done Magna (et al) for the fund raising.


----------



## bonj2 (15 Oct 2007)

well done 

I have unfortunately lost my keys  grrr!!  (i have taken the day off work to sort it out) so the helmet camera is round my mates house in my bag but it is safe so I will hopefully be posting it tomorrow when i've uploaded the last few videos i've took off it.


----------



## magnatom (15 Oct 2007)

bonj said:


> well done
> 
> I have unfortunately lost my keys  grrr!!  (i have taken the day off work to sort it out) so the helmet camera is round my mates house in my bag but it is safe so I will hopefully be posting it tomorrow when i've uploaded the last few videos i've took off it.



Sorry to hear about that! Thanks for arranging to send the camera. I look forward to the videos. I still haven't had time to check out the latest one yet, very busy at the moment!!


----------



## Abitrary (15 Oct 2007)

Where are the videos of the guys who work in ground floor open plan offices with electric doors cycling right up to their desks, greeting the geeks on their cluster with a playful 'Mornin' ladies' to fire them up for the day..

And then giving his secretary a cheeky wink as he undoes his helmet straps


----------



## bonj2 (15 Oct 2007)

magnatom said:


> Sorry to hear about that! Thanks for arranging to send the camera. I look forward to the videos. I still haven't had time to check out the latest one yet, very busy at the moment!!



it's a bugger 'cos i was just thinking how nice it was that i've got a bit of money spare this month, now i haven't 'cos I've had to replace all my keys !
fortunately though the locksmith I got was good and he did me a whole new cylinder and keys for sixty quid, and my bike padlock can be rebuilt to new keys for not much more than a tenner for peace of mind's sake.

But anyway, could have been much worse, is what I always say.

Anyhow, I took a few more videos, some off-road ones, but most of them weren't very good as I either had the camera on the bars but it kept moving to a pointing upwards position as the grip on the bars of the bar-mount wasn't brilliant on my particular bars, and on the helmet mount i kept getting it pointing either too far up or too far down... in terms of watchableness the best video is this one called "Another (better) cycling video" as that was when I had it on the handlebars of my roadie and had learnt the correct angle for it to be at. The only thing anyone's managed to find to criticise me for on that so far is that at one point I apparently didn't accelerate very fast, despite arriving at the following set of lights at exactly the right time...the benchmark for this being that a national express coach outran me (which then had to stop at the lights).
I've got another short one one of a little manouevre I often do which i'm uploading now.


----------



## snorri (16 Oct 2007)

Well done there bonj
I have to say your video gives an impression of Sheffield being a cycle free zone. I only spotted one, and it was on a rack on a car.


----------



## bonj2 (16 Oct 2007)

snorri said:


> Well done there bonj
> I have to say your video gives an impression of Sheffield being a cycle free zone. I only spotted one, and it was on a rack on a car.



it is pretty hilly, that's probably why there aren't many. It's not like you have to be Lance Armstrong or anything but in flat cities completely unfit people can (and do) still cycle around, in Sheffield it's not really an option unless you've at least got a modicum of fitness, or you only ever really do a certain route along a certain road, or are a chav/'POB' and don't really actually ever go anywhere


----------



## bonj2 (16 Oct 2007)

snorri said:


> I only spotted one, and it was on a rack on a car.



If you look towards my commute vid in the 'a commute i did yesterday' thread, there's a cyclist near the end that I almost overtake (and would have done if I had continued past my turn off). I could have gone on a detour just to overtake him, but then I'm not Cab.


----------



## bonj2 (16 Oct 2007)

Can I just say I think this was a great thing to do, having it for charity and just like to convey my thanks aswell. A helmet cam is something I've always wanted to have a play with, but would never have really bought myself as it's not something I would use all the time once the novelty's worn off, so it's perfect for me. So thanks a lot.

and Tim, I posted it this lunchtime so should be winging its way to you now (posties permitting...)


----------



## PrettyboyTim (16 Oct 2007)

YAY.

Thanks, Bonj!


----------



## magnatom (16 Oct 2007)

bonj said:


> Can I just say I think this was a great thing to do, having it for charity and just like to convey my thanks aswell. A helmet cam is something I've always wanted to have a play with, but would never have really bought myself as it's not something I would use all the time once the novelty's worn off, so it's perfect for me. So thanks a lot.



.....and if you remember, bonj, you helped seed the idea! I was going to sell it for about £40, instead SMNDA have made over £200. It would appear it was a no brainer in the end! 

Just means that the weans will have to go without new jackets for the winter.....


----------



## bonj2 (16 Oct 2007)

magnatom said:


> .....and if you remember, bonj, you helped seed the idea! I was going to sell it for about £40, instead SMNDA have made over £200. It would appear it was a no brainer in the end!
> 
> Just means that the weans will have to go without new jackets for the winter.....



aaaaaaaah!!! 
yes IIRC it was my idea to raffle it, but your idea to make it for charity.
I'm not sure whose idea it was to lend it to me, but whoevers it was thanks, it was fun!


----------



## gambatte (16 Oct 2007)

magnatom said:


> Just means that the weans will have to go without new jackets for the winter.....




Could sign up for the Aldi alerts?


----------



## magnatom (17 Oct 2007)

gambatte said:


> Could sign up for the Aldi alerts?



Actually, they are about to build a new Aldi not too far from where I live (far enough not to bring the area down of course  ) Maybe it will become a regular haunt....


----------



## gambatte (17 Oct 2007)

magnatom said:


> Actually, they are about to build a new Aldi not too far from where I live (far enough not to bring the area down of course  ) Maybe it will become a regular haunt....



Like Meadowhall Retail Park is miles away?


----------



## Elmer Fudd (17 Oct 2007)

magnatom said:


> Just means that the weans will have to go without new jackets for the winter.....





gambatte said:


> Could sign up for the Aldi alerts?



Why not set up a Charidy for ' Magnatoms freezing weans winter jackets appeal ' on just giving ?


----------



## PrettyboyTim (18 Oct 2007)

By the way - my Wife tell me there's a package waiting for me at home - looks like I might be able to take the camera for a spin tomorrow!


----------



## magnatom (18 Oct 2007)

Good news Tim!! Surely you should have the package for the wife... or maybe I shouldn't go there

Elmer,

I wonder if Blue Peter would take up the cause.....


----------



## PrettyboyTim (18 Oct 2007)

magnatom said:


> I wonder if Blue Peter would take up the cause.....



Good Grief! Don't mention Blue Peter in this thread! Everybody will think the draw was fixed!


----------



## bonj2 (18 Oct 2007)

PrettyboyTim said:


> By the way - my Wife tell me there's a package waiting for me at home


the camera should be arriving soon aswell 

 ba-dum!


----------



## PrettyboyTim (18 Oct 2007)

Well, the camera has arrived and I've been mucking about with it. Thanks, Magnatom and Bonj! Unfortunately I didn't find any way to fit it to my helmet that I was happy with, so I've strapped it to my my bike's head tube. I found the handlebar fitting to be too loose and I've haven't gotten around to finding a suitable shim.

It seems fine there except that the gear and brake cables obscure the view a little when the handlebars are turned to the right 

Anyway, I'll upload my commute to work tomorrow. I'm tempted to let my son hold it in the child trailer for the first section when I drop him off at nursery...


----------



## bonj2 (19 Oct 2007)

PrettyboyTim said:


> Well, the camera has arrived and I've been mucking about with it. Thanks, Magnatom and Bonj! Unfortunately I didn't find any way to fit it to my helmet that I was happy with, so I've strapped it to my my bike's head tube. I found the handlebar fitting to be too loose and I've haven't gotten around to finding a suitable shim.
> 
> It seems fine there except that the gear and brake cables obscure the view a little when the handlebars are turned to the right
> 
> Anyway, I'll upload my commute to work tomorrow. I'm tempted to let my son hold it in the child trailer for the first section when I drop him off at nursery...



the handlebar fitting might work better if you put more of those little rubber shim things in? It only worked on my road bike 'cos it's got fat handlebars, i had the similar issue on my mtb.


----------



## PrettyboyTim (19 Oct 2007)

Yeah, I just haven't gotting around to getting a suitable shim. A bit of old inner tube should do it.

I've posted my first video in the Helmet Cam section, by the way.


----------



## Carwash (19 Oct 2007)

PrettyboyTim said:


> Anyway, this cake is great. It's so delicious and moist.



No! The cake is a lie!


----------



## PrettyboyTim (28 Jan 2008)

I like the little USB card reader that Magnatom included with this camera. It's just been through the washing machine and tumble dryer in my jeans pocket and it's still working fine...


----------



## Maz (28 Jan 2008)

Is this camera going to be re-auctioned, then?


----------



## PrettyboyTim (28 Jan 2008)

Maz said:


> Is this camera going to be re-auctioned, then?



Nope!


----------



## Maz (28 Jan 2008)

PrettyboyTim said:


> Nope!


Bah. When this thread got bumped to the top of the list, I thought it was.


----------



## magnatom (28 Jan 2008)

PrettyboyTim said:


> I like the little USB card reader that Magnatom included with this camera. It's just been through the washing machine and tumble dryer in my jeans pocket and it's still working fine...



That's nothing. I'd dropped it down the toilet and accidentally flushed it away. I ran really quick and managed to open up the manhole cover in the garden to catch it before it entered the main sewers. Unfortunately the drain was shared with my neighbour who had a nasty case of the runs at the time and happened to have flushed the toilet at the same time.

Luckily all of this happened just as I was about to package the reader up and send it off as the prize in the competition. So instead of cleaning it up I thought I'd just bung into the envelope and send it off. It's great to hear it still works!


----------



## PrettyboyTim (28 Jan 2008)

Apparently Bonj had already licked it clean for me


----------



## magnatom (28 Jan 2008)

PrettyboyTim said:


> Apparently Bonj had already licked it clean for me



What's worse, my neighbours runs, or bonjs' dribble? Mmmmm, that's a tough one. Maybe that's a topic for a new poll....


----------



## Arch (28 Jan 2008)

magnatom said:


> What's worse, my neighbours runs, or bonjs' dribble? Mmmmm, that's a tough one. Maybe that's a topic for a new poll....



I think we're all immune to bonj's dribble by now...


----------



## Maz (28 Jan 2008)

What's with all this bonj-bashing? Is he cool about it?
I clearly haven't read the threads where his comments have pissed off some folk. Looking back over this one he doesn't deserve it.


----------



## magnatom (28 Jan 2008)

Maz said:


> What's with all this bonj-bashing? Is he cool about it?
> I clearly haven't read the threads where his comments have pissed off some folk. Looking back over this one he doesn't deserve it.



It isn't bonj bashing. I think he is pretty cool with it. Have a look through this thread, there is banter to and from bonj throughout.


----------



## Arch (28 Jan 2008)

Maz said:


> What's with all this bonj-bashing? Is he cool about it?
> I clearly haven't read the threads where his comments have pissed off some folk. Looking back over this one he doesn't deserve it.



To be fair, he's grown up a bit recently, but over the forum as a whole he has come out with some dribble at times, sometimes thoughtless dribble at that - although occasionally, I realise it's meant to be funny.


----------



## magnatom (28 Jan 2008)

User said:


> Don't you mean his drivel...?



Go back and read a few posts back!


----------



## PrettyboyTim (28 Jan 2008)

To be fair, when I won the camera, Magnatom had already leant it to Bonj, and Bonj sent it to me after he'd played with it, which is why the comment about him licking it kind of fits in.

I always got the impression that Bonj enjoys adding a little bit of spice to the forum - I'm sure he's not offended


----------



## gambatte (29 Jan 2008)

PrettyboyTim said:


> To be fair, when I won the camera, Magnatom had already leant it to Bonj, and Bonj sent it to me after he'd played with it, which is why the comment about him licking it kind of fits in.
> 
> I always got the impression that Bonj enjoys adding a little bit of spice to the forum - I'm sure he's not offended



I think he's a little upset


----------



## bonj2 (30 Jan 2008)

PrettyboyTim said:


> I like the little USB card reader that Magnatom included with this camera. *It's just been through the washing machine *and tumble dryer in my jeans pocket and it's still working fine...





magnatom said:


> That's nothing. *I'd dropped it down the toilet and accidentally flushed it away*. I ran really quick and managed to open up the manhole cover in the garden to catch it before it entered the main sewers. *Unfortunately the drain was shared with my neighbour who had a nasty case of the runs *at the time and happened to have flushed the toilet at the same time.
> 
> Luckily all of this happened just as I was about to package the reader up and send it off as the prize in the competition. So instead of cleaning it up I thought I'd just bung into the envelope and send it off. It's great to hear it still works!



that bloody usb thing never did work for me!
so now we get to the bottom of why!

it needed a wash...


----------



## PrettyboyTim (4 Feb 2008)

I'm very sorry to report that the camera appears to have stopped working. It turns itself off whenever I insert a memory card (I've tried it with two cards now). If it's just a contact shaken loose inside I may be able to fix it, but first I've got to find a triangular-shaped screwdriver to open with (TP3, i believe)..


----------



## bonj2 (5 Feb 2008)

oh dear
might be worth contacting the manufacturer, it's probably not under any sort of warranty but you never know they may be feeling generous.


----------



## magnatom (5 Feb 2008)

PrettyboyTim said:


> I'm very sorry to report that the camera appears to have stopped working. It turns itself off whenever I insert a memory card (I've tried it with two cards now). If it's just a contact shaken loose inside I may be able to fix it, but first I've got to find a triangular-shaped screwdriver to open with (TP3, i believe)..



 It has been through two crashes! Hope you get it working again, I would feel lost without a camera now!


----------



## PrettyboyTim (5 Feb 2008)

I must admit it is a bit weird cycling without it!


----------



## col (5 Feb 2008)

I suppose its similar to the feeling, when you forget to set the house alarm when you go out?If you know what i mean?


----------

